# Older SnowBear Winch PARTS



## RODSKWAD (Jan 11, 2009)

(1) You can find all you need on E-bay just search for SnowBear snowplow or Superwinch Motor # 1102D
(2) Summit Racing also caries these Superwinch Motor # 1102D and parts


----------



## Than Oliver (Oct 13, 2013)

that's the only problem I have had with my snowbear, I have a couple other winch motors for parts, I had to take mine apart, put the magnets from one and brushes from another and put that all into mine, works great once again.


----------

